# Apple Watch, I tried to love thee...



## BDH

So, I turned 31 last week, and on my 31st birthday decided I was going to sell my Apple Watch and return to my watches that I felt I was "cheating on" because I never wore them. I wore my Apple Watch every single day because it was rather useful, but at the same time, I found myself missing the "character" of my other watches. Did anyone else go through this? Or are you going through it now? 

My father-in-law, who has an amazing watch collection himself, told me I was absolutely nuts, and that his Apple Watch was one of his "top 10 material possessions" and he doesn't wear any of his beautiful watches anymore. (I gladly said I would "look after" his watches if he wanted me to)

Anyways, anyone else going or have gone through this?! Am I making a mistake getting rid of the apple watch?


----------



## zetaplus93

I went through it. I didn't feel like I was "cheating" on my traditional watches though. It was the slowness of the AW that eventually drove me away (also the benefits slowly diminished over time).

I'm thoroughly enjoying my traditional watches now. I figure I'll revisit AW when it hits revision 4 or 5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I think of it as a watch in the rotation, not the One Watch.


----------



## Chibatastic

"Cheating"? No clue what you're talking about.










Hehe, naw I can totally relate. 
The problem with getting rid of the Apple is that I would miss filling in circles, weather at glance, pinging my phone, txt / email notifications, Auto unlocking my MacBook Pro, setting quick timers / alarms.... The list goes on and on. Imagine what version 4 or 5 will add to that already crazy list.

See you back then (Zetaplus) and happy birthday, OP!

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

If you're doubting yourself enough to come on WUS and ask, yeah, you're making a mistake. 

Three of my earlier threads:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/comparing-my-aw-rest-my-collection-pic-heavy-2699457.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/poll-aw-owners-will-you-sell-your-regular-watches-3311098.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f586/apple-watch-owners-first-impressions;-what-were-yours-2217986.html

One important thing to note is that I've gotten a new job since I wrote the above posts, and we can't bring personal electronic gadgets into the building -- so on the days when I go to the office, I need to wear my regular watches anyway.

Because I'm wearing the other watches more often now, I'm remembering how it's a little more fun to choose a different one each time. I could buy more straps for the AW and change its style, of course, but it's a little hard for me to justify doing so these days.

BUT -- I telework a lot, and whenever I'm at home, I put on the AW because of how useful it is for me. I don't need to even touch my phone as much anymore because the AW lets me know if someone needs to get a hold of me.

Most of my opinion in the first linked thread still applies, then. The AW has firmly established a place in my rotation.


----------



## aeolianmode

I think a lot of people who got the Apple watch here have the same feelings. I got the gen 0, I was so excited for that watch. I never wore any of my mechanicals for a long time, for almost a year. The flow of information was too powerful, I got everything to my wrist and it was awesome. Weather, 3 timezones, stopwatch, date, steps all on one face ugh it was amazing. Going to the gym with it as a tracker was also really cool. 

But ya know, I did miss my other watches. The apple watch felt half baked at gen 0 but sometimes you just have to have the shiny new toy. Now, the series 2 nike is awesome, and I dont regret getting THAT.


----------



## Chibatastic

Yep! Now that they made it water resistant and gave it a GPS, it's become an invaluable tool! Not anywhere near as sexy as a speed master or sub however. Can't have it all unless you wear a watch on each wrist. 










Chibatastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aeolianmode

I briefly contemplated wearing my apple watch on the right, and then one of my mechanicals on the left.. very briefly. Well, mostly when I tried it and it was stupid. 

Thats a really nice combo with the stainless steel and white band. And the bmw haha.


----------



## BDH

aeolianmode said:


> I briefly contemplated wearing my apple watch on the right, and then one of my mechanicals on the left.. very briefly. Well, mostly when I tried it and it was stupid.
> 
> Thats a really nice combo with the stainless steel and white band. And the bmw haha.


I have contemplated getting rid of the Apple Watch and going back to a Fitbit on one wrist (smaller, more minimal) and a regular watch on the other. Less obvious that I am technically wearing two watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

Thanks, I tried wearing the AW on my right wrist. Felt so wrong..



aeolianmode said:


> I briefly contemplated wearing my apple watch on the right, and then one of my mechanicals on the left.. very briefly. Well, mostly when I tried it and it was stupid.
> 
> Thats a really nice combo with the stainless steel and white band. And the bmw haha.


----------



## aeolianmode

BDH said:


> I have contemplated getting rid of the Apple Watch and going back to a Fitbit on one wrist (smaller, more minimal) and a regular watch on the other. Less obvious that I am technically wearing two watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that, because when I wear my mechanicals I do put a fitbit on my right.


----------



## BDH

aeolianmode said:


> Funny you should say that, because when I wear my mechanicals I do put a fitbit on my right.


Yup! That's what I think I'm going to start doing. Now I need to pull out all the watches I haven't worn in months cuz of the AW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster

I sold mine a couple of weeks before the gen 2 was coming out, then went on holidays with 2 of my mechanical watches (and the wife). Being unable to get the gen 2 I wanted in Dubai made me wear watches I had rarely worn in months for a couple of weeks solid - this really focused me on the functions I used on the AW. I got home and a few days later bought a Garmin Vivosmart HR, which although nowhere near as nice as the AW does everything I used the AW for but for €60 (I managed to get it with 50% off). 

Six months later I do occasionally want a gen 2 but I know I would end up wearing it 90% of the time...as much as the Garmin is incredibly useful I enjoy the fact it isn't very nice looking and therefore take it off to put an actual watch on. If Apple introduced an 'AW sport band' that was slimmer than the Garmin but with the same functions I would be all over it even if it was expensive, as it wouldn't feel so daft wearing the 'band' and a real watch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebnats

I have worn my AW2 38mm on my right wrist and my mechanicals in rotation on my left, since I had the AW last November.
I use it just like I wore my Fitbit, only I find the AW far more useful. I have not enabled wrist rise so the screen remains off until I need it. I just treat it as a great tool for tracking fitness, routes, hiking maps, and anything I want to be notified from my iPhone.
Brilliant. However I still love wearing my favourite mechanicals which gives me instant time read in any lighting conditions just at a touch less glance.


----------



## Derekwd

I like my apple watch, but it is hard to give up wearing luxury watches. I love my Omega and I do feel like I am cheating on it somewhat.


----------



## bckuang

Sometimes I have periods where i want to wear my Apple watch but other days I want to wear my Omega or IWC. The Apple watch with the rubber strap is probably the most comfortable watch I've worn though.


----------



## Ronpfid

gatster said:


> I sold mine a couple of weeks before the gen 2 was coming out, then went on holidays with 2 of my mechanical watches (and the wife). Being unable to get the gen 2 I wanted in Dubai made me wear watches I had rarely worn in months for a couple of weeks solid - this really focused me on the functions I used on the AW. I got home and a few days later bought a Garmin Vivosmart HR, which although nowhere near as nice as the AW does everything I used the AW for but for €60 (I managed to get it with 50% off).
> 
> Six months later I do occasionally want a gen 2 but I know I would end up wearing it 90% of the time...as much as the Garmin is incredibly useful I enjoy the fact it isn't very nice looking and therefore take it off to put an actual watch on. If Apple introduced an 'AW sport band' that was slimmer than the Garmin but with the same functions I would be all over it even if it was expensive, as it wouldn't feel so daft wearing the 'band' and a real watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One thing to keep in mind if you ever swap to an AW from the Garmin, is you'll really miss the Garmin App. I've had a couple Garmins (forerunner 235 and vivoactive HR), and even though the watch functions pale compared to an AW, if you use your watch for fitness/exercise etc, the Garmin app just kills apple's apps. Just reading your HR is a chore on the apple health app, it's buried in sub, sub, sub menus and each data point is separated by each time point, rather than a nice 'right there' number and daily graph. I don't even bother using my AW for exercise, HR, or any of that now, it's just too annoying to dig out the data. that's the area the AW needs for improvement, the watch is awesome, it's the apps (health app, watch app, and activity app, all separate apps, with nested sub menus for all data) that are annoying.


----------



## BarracksSi

^^^ Keep an eye open for changes coming in iOS 11 and watchOS 4 related to workouts and fitness data.

For now, third-party apps fill the gaps. I had one to view HR logs, too.


----------



## Ronpfid

man I hope so, if they were to get the phone app more friendly for health stats, like the Garmin app is, I'd use it for fitness, workouts, etc.


----------



## Snoweagle

BarracksSi said:


> ^^^ Keep an eye open for changes coming in iOS 11 and watchOS 4 related to workouts and fitness data.
> 
> For now, third-party apps fill the gaps. I had one to view HR logs, too.


I'm now using Cardiogram for my HR logs and found it's very good to use. Workouts and fitness features for the Apple Watch are excellent overall and I use them daily. Very eager awaiting for watchOS 4 and iOS 11.


----------



## BarracksSi

Snoweagle said:


> I'm now using Cardiogram for my HR logs and found it's very good to use. Workouts and fitness features for the Apple Watch are excellent overall and I use them daily. Very eager awaiting for watchOS 4 and iOS 11.


Yup --

Smart watches have an advantage over other watches in how they're extensible -- their functions can be enhanced and improved with just a piece of software.

Missing out on this capability means missing out on using the potential of the platform.

The HR data is there in the Health app on the phone. Nobody said it was off-limits.


----------



## Ronpfid

HR off limits? I don't think anyone said that?
it's just annoying to get to (compared to other fitness tracker's software, like Garmin Connect)

Apple needs to get all into ONE app, that opens and looks similar to this
http://road.cc/sites/default/files/...public/garmin-connect-app-6.jpg?itok=WhxryibP

And the HR, and Pace graphs for a workout are great instead of just 'average HR'.
https://www.google.com/search?q=gar...#imgdii=56CB5FVE5tTU1M:&imgrc=TY8aW5sYAwbOyM:

Come on Apple, copy that setup!


----------



## BarracksSi

I should've said more clearly --

My point was that the data isn't off-limits to app developers, and they can design apps to present the data however they want.

Garmin could, too, but -- like Fitbit -- they have their own gadgets to keep selling, and they don't need to self-cannibalize their sales by letting users switch to other smartwatches.


----------



## Ronpfid

Ohhhh yeah, true. Sheesh Garmin should make an app for AW then, I'd pay for it!


----------



## jametoo

The only time I take my watch off is when I shower. Not because I'm concerned that it will get damaged, but because it will accumulate soapy crud over time and I'd rather not deal with that. I couldn't get used to taking it off for long periods of time everyday to recharge. I'll stick to my automatics...


----------



## Ronpfid

it charges in a couple hours if really low, but if I charge mine just once daily, it's less than an hour. 
I like to wear other watches too so always have my AW on the charger while I wear other watches. Mine is usually never below 95% since I wear my real watches at least 1/2 the day.


----------



## jametoo

I think that a portion of Ronpfid"s statement says it all for me...."I wear my real watches..." I guess that's how I feel about the "smart" watches. I don't consider them real watches. Just my opinion...


----------



## ronalddheld

They are all "real" watches, but YMMV.


----------



## gatster

Ronpfid said:


> One thing to keep in mind if you ever swap to an AW from the Garmin, is you'll really miss the Garmin App. I've had a couple Garmins (forerunner 235 and vivoactive HR), and even though the watch functions pale compared to an AW, if you use your watch for fitness/exercise etc, the Garmin app just kills apple's apps. Just reading your HR is a chore on the apple health app, it's buried in sub, sub, sub menus and each data point is separated by each time point, rather than a nice 'right there' number and daily graph. I don't even bother using my AW for exercise, HR, or any of that now, it's just too annoying to dig out the data. that's the area the AW needs for improvement, the watch is awesome, it's the apps (health app, watch app, and activity app, all separate apps, with nested sub menus for all data) that are annoying.


I've decided to go back to an Apple Watch gen 2. You're right in that the Garmin app is much better than the Apple data, but the sheer volume of bugs between it and the Vivosmart HR is now becoming a constant annoyance for me. I've tried to resolve matters but to no avail.

I've also returned to trail running so the GPS and amount of onboard storage for music without the phone have come into play.

Ultimately if there was an ultra-slim band with a HR monitor, GPS and waterproof by anyone I'd go for that, but there isn't.

Probably going to have to get a Tudor or save for a 16710 shortly after my gen 2 arrives to appease the mecha-gods though, so it's not all bad ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xInZax

I got mine to replace my broken Alta. Tried wearing it on my right wrist since I still wore mechanicals on the left. Felt silly so I kept it as my main. I bike and run almost daily, so it's a no brainer in terms of function. Still do miss my mechanicals. I've slowly sold them off, but still have a few left for different occasions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owlan

I went though this as well. I had the first Apple Watch. I wore it exclusively for a few months. I noticed that I really only used it for phone calls and reading texts. I never liked talking in to it unless I was at home by myself so I sold it. Since then I've picked up an Explorer and soon a Submariner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

